# Pressemeldung: 2 Weltrekordwaller von Quantum - Teammitgliedern gefangen



## Anglerboard-Team (25. März 2006)

*Pressemeldung: Quantum - Angler brechen Wallerrekord*

*Quantum-Testangler brechen Wels-Weltrekord gleich zweimal in einer Nacht!*

Tostedt. 
In der Nacht vom 21. auf 22. März schreiben die beiden Quantum-Testangler Stefan Seuß und Benjamin Gründer in Italien Welsfang-Geschichte. Seit drei Tagen fischen Sie schon äußerst erfolgreich im "Welscamp am Po" von Bernhard und Ute Heiner. In der besagten Nacht brechen Sie dann jedoch gleich zweimal den bestehenden IGFA-Weltrekord!

Gegen 23:30 Uhr bekommt Stefan Seuß an einer seiner Ruten einen harten Biss. Es folgt ein langer, Kräfte zehrender Drill, in dem der Fisch mit enormen Fluchten schon auf ungewöhnlich gigantische Dimensionen schließen lässt. Nach 45 Minuten versucht Stefan, den Riesen zu greifen und wird dabei sogar ins Wasser gerissen. Schließlich gelingt es ihm dennoch, die Beute an Land zu ziehen. 

Gerade eben wieder auf den Beinen und endlich Herr der Lage, sieht Stefan seinen Mitangler und Teamkollegen Benjamin Gründer in Richtung der flussaufabgelegten Rute hasten, deren Bissanzeiger sich förmlich überschlägt. Nach einem beherzten Anschlag geht auch hier ein Höllen-Tanz los, doch erneut glückt die Landung.

Beim ersten Messen der Fische verschlägt es den beiden Wallerspezis die Sprache. Das Maßband zeigt in beiden Fällen eine Länge von über 2,40 m! Absoluter Wahnsinn.

Nach Tagesanbruch werden beide Fische nochmals unter notarieller Aufsicht und vor sieben glaubwürdigen Zeugen gemessen und auf einer geeichten, zertifizierten Waage gewogen. Danach steht fest, dass der Waller von Stefan Seuß mit 2,48 m Länge bei 102,8 Kilo Gewicht der größere von beiden Fischen ist. Aber selbst der Gigant von Benjamin Gründer bricht mit 2,41 m und 97,4
Kilo Gewicht ebenfalls den bestehenden IGFA-Weltrekord. Der Riese von Stefan Seuß wird nun bei der IGFA als neuer Weltrekord angemeldet werden. 


Bezwungen wurden beide Fische mit folgender Gerätekombination: Rute Rhino DF Big Fish 2,85 Länge, Rolle Quantum Crypton Big Pit Stationärrolle und als Schnur Quantum Catfish 50 kg. Durch den kalten und langen Winter betrugen die Wassertemperaturen gerade mal 9,2 Grad an der Angelstelle der Spezis.Sie befischten mit Grundmontagen eine lang gezogene Sandbank und fingen in
den ersten Tagen bereits sehr gute Waller bis 71 Kilo, aber dafür interessiert sich seit dieser Nacht keiner mehr so wirklich. 

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>

Fotos gibts im nächsten Magazin.


----------

